# By the Webway



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

_Autarch Gildor Charmoisen looked over the tactical map of the Ork system below his ship. Upon this desolate rock the crude Orks and Humans fought for control of the planet, his orders were to travel planetside and kill the Ork warboss before moving to a Imperial Guard held abandoned Webway portal which is rumored to have some ancient relics buryed nearby._

Okay folks basicly you are one of at least five Eldar warriors preferably four Exarchs of differant temples and a Farseer, also Ill allow one Harlequin for a challenge.

Set out your charector like this:

Name: Gildor Charmoisen

Age: 372

Phyisical description: Thin with a large ropey scar down the right side of his face, shoulder length black hair

Type: (Fire dragons/Striking scorpiens/Farseer etc Autarch

Weapons and equipment: Diresword, powersword, shurikan pistol, teleporter pack and wings.

Backround: Gildor expressed a talent for war joining the temple of the Dire avengers at just sixty two and over time completing several of the warrior paths such as the Fire dragons and warp spiders.
Having only recentley become an Autarch this will be his first operation as an Autarch.

Also the size cap is seven people and one of the places is reserved for Techwitch.

Finally you will have two aspect warriors with you or in the case of the farseer two warlocks.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Name: Shameir (last unknown, pronounced Shamair)
Age: also unknown
Phyisical description: Tattered camo cloak from many years among the stars, but still a bit of a lively sort for an Eldar Pathfinder, thin and agile like all eldar are not much else of note. 
Backround: Shameir's past is relativly unknown but hes almost old one would say for an eldar, he joins squads when the fates direct him lending long range support like many Pathfinders are known for. 

Wargear: Camo cloak, Long rifle, decorative ancient power sword.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Im gonna temporarily stop this thread untill I get some others finished as I kind of forgot how many Im in :grin:
You can still post charectors but the action thread will not be up untill I finish others.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm actually going to lock this thread for the time being. Who knows, by the time you return to it you might have so many changes and edits that any entered characters wouldn't fit in or be useable.

People will likely be interested when you pick this up, but if you enter a character to something that does not happen for a long time then its possible to lose interest and either forget or not bother.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, enough time should have passed by now; time to re-open this and give it a post to bump back to page one


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Reever 

Tech witch still interested?


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Well i know just about nothing of the eldar..... So i guess that wouldnt be a grand plan, but if you need an ork warboss ill be glad to be of service


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Same as Flick.
Maybe open up a spot for Orks? Maybe a squad of elite Ork Kommandos or Nobz sent to take the webway and use it for their orky ways, like make a giant shock attack gun... that would be so awesome actually :grin:
Cause all I know is that eldar die easy, at least all the eldar I've faced so I wouldnt know too much how they act or fight.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Nope, no Orks just Eldar soz


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Nope, no Orks just Eldar soz


Alright  hope you guys have fun tho!


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

*Name:* Maia Corallion
*Age:* 2880
*Physical description:*
5'8'', slender and refined, icy blue eyes and she has black, silvery hair that reaches down passed her shoulders except it's generally tied up with an array of wraithbone ornaments to keep it out of the way.
*Type:* Farseer
*Weapons and equipment:* Singing Spear, Shuriken Pistol, Ghosthelm, Rune Armour, Soul Stones and Runes
*Background:*
Maia always did seem slightly out of phase with the Materium, even before she was a warlock it seemed like her mind was always somewhere else, always thinking, always calculating.
Once she opened up her potential as a Warlock, her mind almost became lost in the fates, forever swimming in a sea of a time, often confusing her and leaving her rather drained and a little useless at times.

But over time she learned how to control her mind to perfection as all Eldar sought to do, and the extra experience of dwelling so deep into the fates allowed her to excel to the position of Farseer to guide her people.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Blaz, 'seers are fairly long lived beings within the Eldar, to become one and possibly even master abilities, shouldn't that take a lot longer? (Even just tossing a zero after any of the numbers after two would likely be more than enough if you ask me.)



*Name:* Cirannost’Irel

*Age:* 1319

*Phyisical description:* Standing at 7’3”, Cirannost is tall like all Eldar and slender with pale skin; his face is framed with purple eyes, shock white short hair, a squat nose, and angular cheeks and chin.

He wears the armour of his aspect, segmented lightweight plates that are constantly shifting between hues of green with black trim. The lenses of his helmet are a jet black, seemingly boring into the soul of those he claims the life of.

*Type:* Striking Scorpion

*Weapons and equipment:* Mandiblasters, pair of chainsabres with a shuriken pistol built into each gauntlet, plasma grenades, exarch scorpion armour

*Backround:* Cirannost’Irel has stood out from other Eldar throughout most of his life; not from being an outcast or because there was great promise in his future or because at a young age he accomplished some great deed. Cirannost stood out simply because he was and is physically stronger than most other Eldar, able to overpower his partners and teachers in training and leading to grace and subtlety not taking to as it did with others.

As with all Eldar, Cirannost served in the militia of his craftworld as a guardian; in this he found a use for his different body though as militia it did not fall to him to fight the enemies of his people unless absolutely necessary. In the end though, this style of life began him down the path of the warrior, eventually leading him to the striking scorpion aspect temple where he discovered others stricken by a similar curse, so to speak. The warriors of the striking scorpion aspect were physically more powerful than the rest of the Eldar people; without a thought otherwise, Cirannost became one of the temple.

Before his ascension to an exarch of his aspect temple, Cirannost held a more muscular physique, displaying strength unusual for most Eldar, drawing him to the aspect of the striking scorpions. In the five hundred years since he donned the armour of a striking scorpion exarch, the soul memories of past exarchs of the armour have infused his body with greater strength at times, and meshing with his own soul as he fights a constant battle to not be consumed by the tide of souls unintentionally attempting to claim his sanity. The memories and combined knowledge of the past wearers have given Cirannost the ability to wield the ancient weapons of his temple with experience and mastery that he could not hope to achieve on his own in a single lifetime.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm not 100% knowledgeable about Eldar as the codex doesn't give a real lot of info that department, doesn't even tell you how old Eldar can grow to be or if they're technically immortal in that respect.
And half the time you can't really trust what you read from the Black Library, I've heard some of those authors have very little idea of what warhammer is all about.

I'll give my profile a few tweaks anyways


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

woot its back! im on board


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ah darkreever you beat me to the striking scorpions :grin:

Never mind, I'll go Fire Dragon. 

Name: Kaelor Asmur

Age: 1255

Appearance: Tall and thin, like all eldar. Broader-shouldered than most, and not very pale skin. His armour is a strong orange, with flame motifs highlighting the edges. His helmet represents a leering dragon, and is a stark red. His hair is black and short, his eyes a bright yellow.

Aspect: Fire Dragon Exarch

Weapons/equipment: Wields an enhanced Firepike "Pyroskar", melta bombs, and a short blade. Wears Fire Dragon Exarch armour, and has plenty of melta-core ammo for Pyroskar.

Background: When Kaelor Asmur was young, he was a noble, prominent in the craftworld. When he was inducted into the Dire Avengers, he took no delight and wished only to use the flame-heavy weapon. When he entered the Fire Dragons, he found his element. He had a knack for pin-pointing enemy weaknesses, and using every melta-core with devastating effect. When it was realised he was caught in the path of the Fire Dragon, his family was appauled. Nevertheless, he continued, becoming an Exarch and recieving the heirloom Firepike, which he can also use in close combat. He has since fought many battles, becoming even more deft with his weapon, honing his skills to fight the Great Enemy. Although he has never yet fought the Great Enemy, he knows what they did to the Eldar and can taste revenge on his lips.

Hope it's all fine...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

All of you are in, just one more till we start.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Name: Iknitos Hamhan

Age: 872

Physical description: He's about 6'1 long, his looks are unknown however, since he never removes his armour/helmet. His armour is completely black, with all armour edges illuminating a purplish glow.

Type: Warp Spiders

Weapons and equipment: Powerblade, deathspinner, exarch armour, 
Backround: Iknitos proved himself to be a master of the warp, having evaded his death once, by escaping from a warp entity. This however gave him the feeling that his armour was the only safe thing in the world. His skill with the deathspinner have made him known among his aspect. After killing a daemon of chaos he started his exarch training, learning to use the powerblade in combination with the deathspinner. 

OOC: hope this is okay...


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep thats good, starting the action thread now, recruitment is still open with two places left.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

If you still have room, I might as well. My Eldar fluff is limited, but I do have an affinanty for the Swooping hawks 

Name: Zallin Swarthin

Age: 947

Physical Discription: Zallin stands above most Eldar, giving him an intimidating stance. His hair is long and black, which he ties in a long pony-tail. His eyes an Amber-yellow, which give him a softer appearance from his otherwise angular facial structure. His skin is pale, much like other Eldar. His armor is painted sky blue, and his helmet is White with Amber-Yellow lenses. His wings are adorned with white and blue feathers.

Aspect: Swooping Hawks

Weapons: Lasblaster, Plasma and Haywire Grenades.

Background: Zallin alwas had an affinaty for war. As soon as he could, he joined the Dire Avengers Aspect. within two hundred years, he had completed the path, coming out with a reputation for Lightning tactics and sweeping advances. After a hundred or so years, he longed for the sounds of combat again, and desided to join another aspect. He was going to join the Dark Reapers, but as fate would have it, he chanced apon the Swooping Hawks. Thier tactics and fighting style suited Zallin better than any other. Zallin soon faught his way down the path, Climbing his way up within the Aspect. His reputation that he had obtained with the Dire Avengers served him well in the Swooping hawks. During this time, he lost himself in the path, and aspired to be an Exarch. After a great many battles, and long years of war, Zallin achieved his goal. He had become an Exarch, slaying the enemies of the Eldar swiftly, a true Terror of the Skies.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to point out, as it looks like some people have a bit of a misconception regarding exarchs. To become one, its not a rank you achieve or anything; to become an exarch is to feel the call of the path and to be completely unable to turn away from it, to essentially be enslaved to it in a way. 

You wind up giving up who you are in order to become an ancient warrior-priest, a true keeper of your given aspect temple rather than just an Eldar following that path. As someone so lost to one path, you take up the mantle of exarch armour, and your mind and soul infuse with other wearers and you become that first hero to take up the armour. Because of that, you become infused with memories and skills allowing you use and mastery of weapons previously out of your reach.


Most importantly though, an exarch is not something you aspire to become, because there is never any going back. At that point, you crave war, destruction, or bloodshed and little else; you've given up on the Eldar path and are forever lost to your people in a manner of speaking.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Action thread is up!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to clarify something, who exactly is controlling Zallin? Because I see one member posting him up while someone else posts for him in the action thread.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Zallin is Brother Azeek, I was wondering about that, did you remove that post?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I did no such thing, Shadow_99 deleted the post.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

oh, ok, just checking


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, I sent him a PM regarding it, I was as shocked as you are, but it is all fixed now


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Techwitch, you need to post before we can do anything.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Erm....I have updated if thats what people are waiting for.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

If there is still a place left i would like to take it.

Name: Illios Taros

Age: 1138

Physical Description: Tall, fair skinned with blonde hair.

Type: Dire Avenger

Background: Illios Taros first heeded the call for war at a young age and joined the ranks of the Dire Avengers. He became calm and confident amongst their ranks, and learnt underneath the Exarch Skillios. Skillios was killed on the world Harenshemash fighting the vile deamons of the great enemy, and soon after Illios was lost on the path of the Dire Avengers. He has been an exarch for over five hundred years.

Weapons and Equipment: wrist mounted shruiken pistol, Power weapon in the shape of a spear.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Your in but it might be dead


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep in mind Stillios, writing for an alien race, especially a complex alien race, is an extremely hard thing to do. In an RP you have to be able to get into the mindset of the characters to know how they would properly react and what they would be thinking, this is not an easy task to perform with characters from a race most people know so little about.

The more inhuman something is, the harder it becomes for a human to understand it.


----------

